# Scientist "infected" with computer virus



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

This is pretty weird and interesting, if true.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/7766627/Scientist-infected-with-computer-virus.html


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

What's next, Stepford husbands?:googly:


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

I'd be interested in what some of the symptoms were that first alerted him to the possible contamination? Yup - that's pretty odd.


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

strange, creepy...


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

I'd rather be bionic.


----------



## ouizul1 (May 22, 2010)

Maybe he found out by rather than opening the door for him, it slapped him in the face with it instead?

But what is he really saying? That the implanted chip has a virus that it can spread to other chips it interacts with? Seems like a lot to ask for an RFID device.


----------

